# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) Firmware انني في حاجة للمساعدة المرجوا عدم اهمال الموضوع وشكرا

## Ghanio.mix

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة من الاخوة الكرام في ايجاد فيرموار، 
بحثت طويلا ولم أجد شيء :(:(:(  تابلت اسمه *UnisCom MZ82* بمعالج *allwinner A33 QUAD_CORE*    (*astar m708 eng 4.4.2 kvt49l*)   صور المادربورد و التابليت في المرفقات المرجو الاطلاع عليها   و شكرا

----------

